# Winter Camping



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

I have just moved to a AS Warwick Duo from a british coach built. I want to use this all year round. Apart from insulating the fresh water tank ( if anyone has done this help would be appreciated) fitting a tank heater. Leaving outlet of grey tank open with bucket under outlet. I have a front winter cover but, are rear door covers available. Also what is the insulation really like?
Regards


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Auto-Sleeper Warwick Duo all year round use*

Hi
I have owned a Warwick Duo for around 18 months. We usually go away in November & have just come back from a week in Brighton. The problem with a panel van is all the metal - This week I noticed the cab headlining at the top of the windscreen pillars was wet. The metal roof condensates inside (can be seen from over cab storage area looking into opening into roof each side). The condensation must run down & wet the tops of the screen pillars. Also the tinted rear windows condensate & run with water on the inside. It would be a good idea to have a rear door cover to keep draughts back which come through door handles, catches etc. I thought about getting an internal one made to drop down from the tops of the doors to the floor inside.
The thing with some UK built vans (especially panel vans) they only think about fair weather campers. European vans seem to think more about winter use & keep tanks, pipework etc inside.

Cheers


----------

